# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  الشيخ فياد بن رسلان

## علي السعيد

*فياد بن رسلان


الشيخ فياد بن رسلان.. أحد الأولياء الصالحين المعروفين في بادية الشام وشرق الأردن والبلقاء خصوصا.


نسبه ومولده 

هو فياد بن رسلان بن سليمان الذي يعود بنسبة الى الإمام العالم الفقيه المحدث الزاهد ( محمد شمس الدين عجان الحديد ) دفين الحديثة بالعراق بن السيد حسين الاكبر بن الولي الكبير حديد بن السيد صالح بن محمد بن يحيى بن تاج العارفين بن أحمد بن السيد عبد الرحيم السيد صالح نجم الدين بن جعفر بن حازم بن كعب بن صافح [في بعض المصادر: صالح] بن السيد يحيى وإليه تعود نسبة ءال الرفاعي- بن السيد أبي رفاعة المهدي بن السيد أبي القاسم محمد بن السيد الحسن الأكبر المكنى بأبي موسى رئيس بغداد نزيل مكة المكرمة بن السيد الحسين عبد الرحمن الرضي المحدث بن السيد أحمد الصالح ويقال له الأكبر بن السيد موسى الثاني ويقال له أبو يحيى وأبو سبحة بن الأمير الجليل السيد أبي محمد إبراهيم المرتضى بن الإمام موسى الكاظم ابن الإمام جعفر الصادق بن الإمام محمد الباقر بن الإمام علي زين العابدين السجاد بن الإمام الحسين رضي الله عنهم.


حياتة

رغم البحث الدقيق والعميق لم نستطع العثور على تاريخ ولادة ووفاة الشيخ فياد بن رسلان ولاغرو في ذلك اذا ماعلمنا انه عاش في الفترة المظلمة من تاريخ الدولة الاسلامية التي أعقبت الأحتلال العثماني لبلاد الشام . ورغم شح المعلومات الا اننا نعرف انه ابن الشيخ رسلان الولي المعرف الذي كان يتصف بتسلمه للسلطتين الروحية والعسكرية , حيث أن له مقامات وكرامات روحية من جهة , وقلاع عسكرية في مواقع متفرقة من جهة أخرى , وقد نشأ نشأة بدوية تتصف بالرجولة والخشونة والصفاء على حد سواء, وكذالك نعرف أن فياد بن رسلان وأخية فيد (الذي لم يتزوج) كانوا يأتون الى المدن الأردنية بقصد التجارة مثل مدينة جرش التي كانت مزدهرة في تلك الأيام وكذلك مدينة السلط ، ويذهبون أيضا إلى مدن فلسطين كالقدس ونابلس وحيفا ويافا ، وبعد فترة من الزمن قرروا الأنتقال الى مدينة جرش واستقروا فيها وقد تزوج الشيخ فياد من فتاة من (عشيرة العتوم) من بلدة سوف القريبة من مدينة جرش.

وفاته

توفي ( الشيخ فياد بن رسلان )  في مكان يقال له (زربي) ويقع هذا المكان شمال بلدة الرصيفة ولا يزال قبرة موجوداً حتى الآن (خلف مستشفى عالية). وكان يزار من الكثير من أبناء عشائر المنطقة وخصوصا عشائر البلقاء طلبا للبركة باذن الله عز وجل.

ذريتة 

أنجب فياد بن رسلان من ألأولاد ثلاثة :-

الأول (حمد) .

الثاني (حميد).

الثالث (حديد) .

اشتغل الأخوة الثلاثة في تربية المواشي حتى اصبح لديهم اعداد كثيرة من قطعان الأغنام فأصبحوا يتنقلون من مكان الى اخر يطلبون المراعي والمياه لمواشيهم وواصلوا تنقلهم وترحالهم حتى وصلوا الى مناطق عمان حيث كانت تكثر فيها ينابيع المياه واخيراً استقروا في منطقة أبو علندا والقويسمة وما حولهما نظراً لسهولة الأراضي وخصوبتها..

تكاثر أولاد فياد بن رسلان وأصبح :-

(حمد) جد عشيرة الحنيطيين.

(حميد) جد عشيرة الزيّرة.

(حديد) جد عشيرة الحديد.


اشتهر الأتقياء الثلاثة أبناء (الشيخ فياد بن رسلان ) بالشجاعة والفراسة وبثرائهم وكرمهم مما جعل الناس تتقرب منهم ، كانوا لا يهتمون باستملاك الأرض ولا يفلحون منها الا حسب حاجتهم .


استقر أخيهم الثالث (حمد) في قرية (ابوعلندا) وأطلق على ذريته ( آل حنيطي ).

واستقر الأخوين ( حديد و حميد ) في قرية (القويسمة) وأطلق على ذريتهم ( آل حديد ) .


وتتألف عشيرة الحنيطي من الفرق التالية :

(( العيسى (الراشد) , الأحمد , الساري , المعاويد , العواد , الفقراء , الغمار , الدحادلة ))


أما أبناء عمهم (عشيرة الحديد) فتتألف من الفرق التالية :

(( الشتيوي و الشاهر و الثنيان و الهزاع و الزيّرة و الصياح و المنصور و الباير ))


أبناء (حميد ) بن فياد بن رسلان  أطلق عليهم لقب (الزيّرة) لأن الله عز وجل وضع في أيدي بعضهم كرامات وبركات لا تحصى كما أسلافهم الولاة الصالحين وكانت العربان وخصوصا عشائر البلقاء تزور بيوتهم وقبورهم (مقامات أو مزارات) للتبرك بها ومن هنا أطلق عليهم الزيّرة من كثرة زوارهم الساعين للبركة والأستشفاء بإذن الله.


أهم الأولياء الذين أشتهروا من الزيّرة " أبو جفال " وهو (علي بن سليمان الزيّرة الحديد ) حيث ذهب للأقامة في بلدة "غريسا " عند أخوالة بني حسن عندما حدثت فتنة في القويسمة في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر حيث تأثر اهليها بطيبته وكرماتة , توفي ودفن هناك وأصبح قبرة مقاما يتبرك الناس بة وسميت المقبرة التي دفن فيها على اسمة (مقام علي الزيّرة الحديد)..كذلك ابنة الزاهد العابد الولي ( الشيخ مهنا بن علي الزيّرة الحديد) الذي اعتزل الدنيا وسكن منطقة المغاير التي تقع شمال لواء الموقر مات ولم يعقب ذكور وسميت بلدة المغاير بأسمة لغاية اليوم وهي "مغاير مهنا.

مصادر:

*الأمام شمس الدين عجان الحديد الحسيني ،الدكتور زياد حمد الصميدعي ، مقالة منشورة ، مجلة الديار اللندنية ،2013 .
*محمود سعيد عبيدات في مقاله "مشاهير في التاريخ الاردني" في العدد رقم (930) تاريخ 17 آب 2002 جريدة شيحان
*الدكتور أحمد عويدي العبادي في كتاب "مقدمة لدراسة العشائر الأردنية
*الدكتور المحامي محمد أبوحسان في كتابة "تراث البدو القضائي : نظرياً وعملياً
*كتاب "قاموس العشائر في الأردن وفلسطين" لمؤلفه حنا عمّاري
*كتاب "معجم العشائر الفلسطينية" لمؤلفه الباحث محمد حسن شراب
*الأديب المؤرخ روكس بن زائد العزيزي في الجزء الرابع من كتابة "معلمه للتراث الأردني فريدريك .ج. بيك في كتابة "تاريخ شرقي الاردن وقبائلها
*كتاب "موسوعة قبائل العرب" لمؤلفه الباحث عبدالحكيم الوائلي كتاب "صفة جزيرة العرب" للهمداني ص 118 معجم قبائل العرب القديمة و الحديثة" - المجلد الأول
*

----------


## كدكول

*؟؟؟؟
*

----------

